# Apprentice Demand in the North-East Region of the US



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

sethrydberg2 said:


> Hello, newbie here and I have been reading quite a bit on this website over the past few weeks and want to say thanks to everyone who provides info on all posts.
> 
> I currently live in Omaha NE and while I enjoy it here the demand for apprentices isn't that high, most positions get filled quickly from the numerous trade schools nearby.
> 
> ...


You are picking a bad area of the NE for what you are looking for, 3 of the 4 are very rural states and work demand may not be that high. MA may be ok due to the Boston area. As for Max hours that is not going to be your choice it will be what is needed at the time. 
Cowboy


----------

